

Show HN: HN Trends (trends with submission summaries) - robinwarren
http://touchwoodsoftware.com/yctrends.html

======
blazzar
Getting a javascript error on ie8, maybe the coporate laptop though. Webpage
error details

User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Windows NT 5.1)

Message: Object doesn't support this property or method Line: 28 Char: 5 Code:
0 URI: <http://touchwoodsoftware.com/hntrends.js>

~~~
robinwarren
thanks, will take a look when I get a chance.

